# Just Gotta Brag!!!



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sam and I became the first team in the History of Rally O in Atlantic Canada to get a qualifying score. 

Today was the first Rally O Trail in Atlantic Canada. And Sam & I were the first in the ring. I messed up on a sign and had to do a "re-do" but we got a score of 92/100. Not too shabby. In the second trial, I messed up again and did a "re-do" but we got a score of 93/100. I'm very proud of my boy. If it wasn't for "me" we could have been in the top 4 in both trials. I love my Havanese.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations to you both!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Great Show Deb. We are all very proud of you and Sam. It's always great when we see the Havanese soar like that and it gives us great pride to see you become such a great handler.

Derek


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

That is an AWESOME Brag. Congrats!!!:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :first: :clap2:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thats great Debbie and Sam!! Congratulations:whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Debbie although it is great news it's not a big surprise. Sam is clearly a star and as a team -- how could you lose. :clap2:


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Way to go Debbie & Sam!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

:cheer2: :cheer2: :clap2: :clap2: Congratulations you two! :clap2: :clap2: :cheer2: :cheer2:

Wanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::cheer2::clap2:Congrats Sam and Debbie!That is awesome!:clap2::cheer2::juggle:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Way to go Sam & Debbie!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Debbie- Congratulations to you and Sam!! That is an AWESOME achievement!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

We Need Pics of the happy Hav with some trophies...

Derek


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, that is amazing, Debbie! Congrats to you and Sam!!!


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Debbie and Sam - CONGRATULATIONS!! :whoo: You must be so proud of your beautiful boy!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations - great accomplishment!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Debbie and Sam you have done the Havanese Breed a great service in showing brains and beauty go hand in hand. Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaayyyyy!! 










I am so proud that you and Sam are doing so well over there in the Maritimes. I just know the rest of Canada will be talking about the "Debbie and Samson" team in the not to distant future. You knock 'em dead, guys!!!


CONGRATS!!!!!!!!​


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debbie,
Congrats to you and Sam! Those are great scores too! 

Amanda


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

That is just too COOL!!!! *Congrates!!*


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Everyone, you guys keep me motivated.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Debbie,
Did you get any shots taken in action? I just ordered my agility shots, can't wait to share them!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes, I'd love to see pictures! Congratulations to you both!! 
That's an idea for a monthly photo contest, FUN activities with our Havanese. Agility, Rally, Obiedence, Therapy, etc....

Again, CONGRATS!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Debbie,
> Did you get any shots taken in action? I just ordered my agility shots, can't wait to share them!


Unfortunately, I didn't have anyone to take "action" pictures for me but we did have a "official" photo taken, I'll post it as soon as I get it.

Amanda, can't wait to see the pictures of Dora action.


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

*Congratulations*

WELL DONE DEBBIE AND SAM!!
Sam has such an intellegent look in his eyes in the avitar.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Debbie, I just found this tread - 
Congrats to you and Sam:whoo: Great job!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Got the picture today. He is such a handsome boy.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

wHAT A HANDSOME MAN YOU ARE SAM!!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

:cheer2: SAM, SAM, HE'S OUR MAN!!! YEAY SAM!! :cheer2: Way to go Debbie


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, his red is really showing in that picture, he is gorgeous.


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

WELL DONE DEBBIE AND SAM!!!
You both look like you are having fun.
Cosmo and I are starting classes Tuesday.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a nice picture of Sam with his hair blowing in the wind! I never told you this, Debbie, but that picture you had of Sam jumping over a ball was one of the pictures that had me itching to get a Hav! He is one GORGEOUS dog.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great picture of you two, Debbie!! So glad for you. Sam is definitely hot stuff! lol


----------

